# hydraulic front end help



## grandpaj (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a bulldog front end loader on my yanmar. The loader bolts right up to my 2001 790 Deere. The Deere has never had any front end attachments and I'm wondering how to hook up my hydraulics. Thank u in advance.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*loader*



grandpaj said:


> I have a bulldog front end loader on my yanmar. The loader bolts right up to my 2001 790 Deere. The Deere has never had any front end attachments and I'm wondering how to hook up my hydraulics. Thank u in advance.


The first thing you need to know is if your 790 is a open or closed hydraulic system. Most John Deere's are a Closed System, except for the early J.D. 650,750,850,950 and 1050 series. These lil' tractors were built by YanMar and are Open System Hydraulic. You might send a message to drmonsterbrain, here on the forum. He is a Master Mechanic for J.D. and loves to help with answers. You might have to change Loader Valves to get it to work. OUCH, a Kubota Loader Valve to fit my 850 cost me $800. GOOD LUCK


----------



## achances00 (Oct 2, 2016)

I have a JD 1050 where do you add the hydrolic fluid? The front end wont go up or down. Nina


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. Do you not have a manual for your tractor? It's something you really need to invest in. 
I'm not familiar with the John Deere tractors, but there must be a dipstick for checking to oil level, with a bung and filler hole in close proximity.


----------

